# Period like cramps after peeing??



## Femme.fatale.

Hey ladies just wondering if anyone has experienced this? 
Last night everytime I got up to pee, after I was done I had mild to moderate period cramps. They only lasted a few seconds to a minute. My initial thought was possibly bladder infection, but I've never had one before, nor have I had period like pains after I peed before? I have been having BHs after going pee, but never cramps. 
They were gone this morning when I woke up and went pee?!?


----------



## Marlarky

I get this if I hold my pee for too long. Like when I wake up and didnt know I have been holding it in my sleep, and then when I go I get those cramps.


----------



## misscream

Marlarky said:


> I get this if I hold my pee for too long. Like when I wake up and didnt know I have been holding it in my sleep, and then when I go I get those cramps.

Same here.


----------



## rowleypolie

i have been having trouble peeing- i feel like i have to go and i sit and only a trickle comes out- i have to sit there forever to get everything out- MW said it has to do with baby's position. maybe its the same for you


----------



## lovetaralyn

I always get BH after I go to the bathroom.


----------



## sarafused

rowleypolie said:


> i have been having trouble peeing- i feel like i have to go and i sit and only a trickle comes out- i have to sit there forever to get everything out- MW said it has to do with baby's position. maybe its the same for you

Im glad Im not the only one with that problem though its not so pleasant. When I went to my midwife appointment last week, I had to try and give my sample twice and I was in there for ages both times :blush:


----------



## Mommy Dearest

Marlarky said:


> I get this if I hold my pee for too long. Like when I wake up and didnt know I have been holding it in my sleep, and then when I go I get those cramps.

This happened to me too when I was pregnant with my daughter. :)


----------



## Becky10

I get this - I think it is just everything moving into the new space after you empty a full bladder.


----------



## frsttimemommy

yuup i get it after i hold my pee in too long! every single morning after i pee my stomach hurts sooo bad. then it goes away and i'm fine!


----------



## bolton_smiler

I never get it after a wee in the day but everytime at night, the mw told me at 36weeks that as babies head is pressing down so much it can cause discomfort and period type pains when theyve been lay there still in the night x


----------



## I<3paul

I keep getting this. Last night it stayed for ages, I thought I might have been starting labour..but no! Mine are like pains in my back xx


----------



## hedgewitch

i get this too, usually after holding for a while or even more so when baby is head down,xx


----------

